# Cache problem?



## awp (May 7, 2011)

Can someone please advise me what the default position for the Cache isin Lightroom 3.4 in Windows 7?  I tried moving the cache to it's own internal drive and LR has almost ground to a halt!  Thanks.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 7, 2011)

Hi....default location is c:\users\*yourusername*\appdata\local\adobe\cameraraw\cache


----------



## awp (May 7, 2011)

thanks for that - I still have it on the G: drive and it suddenly seems to be OK - this is a new computer and I'm new to Win 7 - so just teething problems.

Strange goings on:  I have the cache on the G; drive - an internal Sata - and LR flies now - but the drive appears to have dissapeared - it's not showing in Device manager or windows explorer?

I can't see the above path in Windows explorer either (c:\users\username\ etc etc) - how do you get Win 7 to show you everything on the drive?  Thanks.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 7, 2011)

OK, good to hear. I was a bit surprised you were having trouble with the cache on a dedicated internal drive....that's how my PC is setup and never had any problems with it configured that way. 

Get back to us if you need any more help or have any questions.


----------



## Brad Snyder (May 7, 2011)

Windows will spontaneously change drive letters, from time to time, particularly for pluggable/removable drives.

To see hidden files/folders, Windows Control Panel > Classic Icon view > Folder Options > View Tab, about 8 or 9 down, choose 'Show hidden.....' . Have a look at the other nearby options as well.  This is also accessible from Windows Explorer > Tools > Folder Options... menu item.


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 7, 2011)

awp,

You're saying you cannot see your drive G:\ anymore in Explorer? Have a look at the "Disk Management" section of Computer Management, and see what drives show up there. Usually, Windows does not loose/change drive letters on internal SATA drives.

Beat


----------



## awp (May 7, 2011)

it's just not showing up at all in explroer or device manager - yet LR claims it for the cache - and LR is working really well - no idea what's happened.  it's a new computer.


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 7, 2011)

Do you see it (with a drive letter) in Disk Management?

Beat


----------



## awp (May 8, 2011)

nope - it's just vanished.  LR still shows G: as the cache location and is working fine but no sign of the drive in DM or WE

Just checked after doing some edits and the cache would appear to be on the C; drive in the default location.  Not what LR shows me though.


----------



## awp (May 8, 2011)

When I try to set the cache back to the default in Windows - from the preferences/file handling/ tab in LR I can't choose the default path - as only c:\users\*yourusername*\  is shown in the drop down - how can I make Windows show me all the folders??  Thanks!

EDIT:  I've now managed to set the cache back to the C: default.  I think the G: drive has just gone down - nothing to do with LR - it's a brand new computer been running here for less than 48 hours!  :(


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 8, 2011)

Apologies if this is a dumb question....but if you can't see the G drive in either Windows Explorer or the Disk Management utility, what makes you think that you actually have a G drive? Is it possible the internal power cable or bus cable has become disconnected, hence the drive isn't actually working and so would not be present?

When you double-click on the 'Computer' icon on the desktop, you should get a display similar to this:




You need to compare the number of drives in your equivalent display with the number of drives that you *think *you have.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 8, 2011)

awp said:


> When I try to set the cache back to the default in Windows - from the preferences/file handling/ tab in LR I can't choose the default path - as only c:\users\*yourusername*\  is shown in the drop down - how can I make Windows show me all the folders??  Thanks!



AppData is by default a 'hidden' folder, which you can see in Explorer when you select to 'Show hidden files and folders'.....however it remains 'hidden' to applications such as Lightroom. To change this you have to change the properties of the AppData folder: in Explorer right-click on the Appdata folder and choose properties from the context menu. In the properties box that appears the bottom option 'Hidden' will be checked, so uncheck that option and click Apply (you will have to go through some confirmation dialogs and make sure you elect to apply the setting to all sub-folders as well). When done you should then be able to see the Adddata folder and sub-folders in the Preferences box in Lightroom.


----------



## awp (May 8, 2011)

The 'G' drive was there when I first started the computer - there are physical drives present in the machine - just one missing now in Explorer.


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 8, 2011)

Please post a large screen shot of your entire disk management window, so we can have a look at your configuration.

Beat


----------



## awp (May 9, 2011)

Am away now till Wed - will do so then. Thanks.


----------



## Evan (May 9, 2011)

TNG said:


> AppData is by default a 'hidden' folder, which you can see in Explorer when you select to 'Show hidden files and folders'.....however it remains 'hidden' to applications such as Lightroom. To change this you have to change the properties of the AppData folder: in Explorer right-click on the Appdata folder and choose properties from the context menu. In the properties box that appears the bottom option 'Hidden' will be checked, so uncheck that option and click Apply (you will have to go through some confirmation dialogs and make sure you elect to apply the setting to all sub-folders as well). When done you should then be able to see the Adddata folder and sub-folders in the Preferences box in Lightroom.



You don't actually need to make appdata not 'hidden'.  Just type in c:\users\yourusername\appdata into the "choose" window in Lightroom.  Hit OK.  Then browse again and it will allow you to browse to where you want to go.


----------



## awp (May 10, 2011)

screen shot as requested - the Drobo drives are external


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 10, 2011)

Your screenshots show you have 5 working internal drives in your system, assigned drives C, F, H, I and J. How many are in there physically? If more than 5, you seem to have a problem with your connection. If not more than 5, your drive G: probably was reassigned a different drive letter somehow.

Beat


----------



## awp (May 11, 2011)

There are seven internal 1 TB drives in the system.


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 12, 2011)

If they all should be standalone (not raided), you should check your hardware connections and problems in device manager.

Beat


----------



## awp (May 13, 2011)

Machine is going back to the builder under warranty - I'll lose it for 3 -4 days - and, hopefully come back totally fixed.


----------

